# Greetings from one of the " over the hill gang"!



## shm353 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi,
 My name is Scott and I'm 52 (oh god) and I love this website. I find myself hitting it daily not only for info on health and fitness but also comic relief!
 I just went to the Doc today for the usual poking and proding. Hoping bloodwork comes back ok. We talked about fitness and HRT possibilities.
 I am learning everything I can here in hopes to improve the quality of life from here on out. I was the perverbial 90 # weakling for the better part of my youth and have worked construction all my life. I have lifted off and on but without much planning.
 I now weigh 200lbs. at 6'  33" waist and would like to attempt to create a physic to die for, "or die tryin". with all your help. I may ask a dumb question now and then. So bear with me. Thanks.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 3, 2005)

welcome to IM


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

Scott.  Welcome to the 50 and over club at IM.  Other members are gwcaton, Tough Old Man, and myself.  There may be others, but I'm not sure.


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

shm353 welcome to IM


----------



## pitbull182 (Nov 4, 2005)

pitbull182 49 next month.Like the site very much very informative.I check in daily


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2005)

How come Rob didn't welcome shm353?    Doesn't he like old people anymore?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> How come Rob didn't welcome shm353?    Doesn't he like old people anymore?



I think Pylon took over for the day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2005)

Foreman does a really good impersonation.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Scott. Welcome to the 50 and over club at IM. Other members are gwcaton, Tough Old Man, and myself. There may be others, but I'm not sure.


You're in good company  !!!  Welcome


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

welcome.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey, welcome to IM.
Good luck with all your goals.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 6, 2005)

"It's designed to break your heart. The game begins in the spring, when everything is new again, and it blossoms in the summer, filling the afternoons and evenings, and then as soon as the chill rains comes, it stops, and leaves you to face the fall alone." -A. B. Giamatti





> Thanks for all your support. You're all *GOLDEN*.
> Aging is not as much a physical/visual adjustment as it is a psychological one.
> Working to combat aging in the battle of the mind takes a large army of oneself!
> Support means inspiration.
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2005)

shm353 welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------

